
Rust on the Moon. How is that possible without oxygen and liquid water? - gmays
https://www.nasaspaceflight.com/2020/09/rust-on-the-moon/
======
enjoyyourlife
Original article: [https://www.nasa.gov/feature/jpl/the-moon-is-rusting-and-
res...](https://www.nasa.gov/feature/jpl/the-moon-is-rusting-and-researchers-
want-to-know-why)

